
Ask HN: If the laws of nature apply to human brains, how can there be free will? - hemmert
If consciousness arises from the electricity flows in our neurons and if these electricity flows obey the laws of physics, isn&#x27;t free will impossible?
======
tlb
This question is too nebulous for a good Ask HN.

If you're interested in the millions of pages of literature on this question,
you might start at
[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/freewill/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/freewill/).
But TL;DR: there's no answer.

------
_Schizotypy
Free will is an illusion, our brains make decisions on how to deal with
incoming information based on past experiences that have strengthened certain
connections. Some circuits are stimulated throughout the day more than others
based on similarity of information to what we have received in the past, from
this arises thought processes and "decision making"

------
herodotus
The laws of Physics do not require determinism - in fact, probability is at
the heart of quantum physics.

